# Skinny Dip Falls



## Over Exposed

It's been rainy and cloudy here in Western NC for days, making it a perfect time to shoot below the tree line. My dog Samson loves the water and is always happy for creek exploration days so I decided to indulge him. After bushwacking into a relatively unexciting creek off the Blue Ridge Parkway, I decided to go hit a more popular spot I  had not yet to visited. 

Wet Paws....

This first image is a pano stitch of three vertical frames, each with three exposures -2,0,+2 for a total of nine exposures in all.







The next two images utilize between 5-7 exposures (don't recall which used which but I can go back and look at them if anyone is interested). The goal with the HDR processing in these images was to draw more detail without eliminating too many shadowed areas in order to keep more depth in each image.


----------



## Amocholes

Beautifully done!


----------



## 480sparky

I find stitching software tends to 'scrunch' everything along the horizontal.  While it may be accurate, it isn't visually pleasing to me.  I prefer to stretch my panos lengthwise to create more of a 'sweeping vista'.


----------



## Over Exposed

480, the reason for the fisheye effect here is due to a couple of factors. The perspective is downward facing due to the steep hillside I was on. There was simply no way to keep a level pan. I studied each frame's corner points, panned right and adjusted to take my best guess at what would line up best. Add that to the 12mm focal length and that is all she wrote. I knew going into the shot how it would all pan out, which for my personal taste suited me just fine. I most certainly appreciate the feedback!


----------



## 480sparky

I understand the barrel effect.  I do a lot of panos, as evidenced on my website.  It's just that I find that once the images are stitched together, they just look 'scrunched up' to me.


----------



## nos33

those are nice looking.  very clear and green


----------



## Over Exposed

Thanks nos33!

480, what would be your approach to shooting and stitching a scenario like this one? I'll give it a shot next time I'm there and see what outcome I get.


----------



## 480sparky

Over Exposed said:


> Thanks nos33!
> 
> 480, what would be your approach to shooting and stitching a scenario like this one? I'll give it a shot next time I'm there and see what outcome I get.




Shooting & stitching is the same.  Only I tend to stretch the image (resize in the horizontal _only_) in post.


----------



## DivaKaye09

Beautiful pics OP!


----------



## baturn

Skinny Dip Falls by Over exposed. Man! I had hopes for this thread.


----------



## Derrel

I too had high,high hopes for this thread...

ANyways, shot #1 is very nice. I love the way my eye moves though the frame, drinking in all the lovely details. To me, shot #1 is a real keeper. The other two are not nearly as strong nor as clever.


----------



## Over Exposed

Haha, sorry to let you fellas down.

I agree Derrel. #1 is by and far my favorite and the most interesting of them no doubt.


----------



## 1holegrouper

OK. I now realize I must work on better titles for my pictures and that is an important part of the complete composition!


----------



## Terry Leach

Very beautifully done.


----------

